
Serve Right Image using Service Worker - dedalus
http://www.deanhume.com/Home/BlogPost/image-beast---my-10-k-apart-entry/10149
======
detaro
If this just checks for the accept headers, then why use client-side JS for
that, especially for a space-saving competition? Isn't the point of those
headers that you can handle it server-side?

